# TD stock split per say?



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I couldn't find anything in the news about this, it could just be rumour. Anyone here know anything? It's apparently not a stock split per say but a own one get one or some such deal.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

> TORONTO, Dec. 5, 2013 /CNW/ - The Toronto-Dominion Bank (the Bank) today announced that its Board of Directors has declared a stock dividend of one common share per each issued and outstanding common share, which has the same effect as a two-for-one split of the common shares.


http://td.mediaroom.com/2013-12-05-TD-Bank-Group-announces-stock-and-cash-dividends


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

From TDWH:


> Toronto-Dominion Bank - Open Orders - Stock Split (2-for-1)
> 
> Toronto-Dominion Bank (TD: TSX/NYSE) begins trading on a 2-for-1 split basis on Monday, February 3, 2014.
> In preparation for the stock split, all open equity and option orders for Toronto-Dominion Bank (TD: TSX/NYSE) will be cancelled prior to 8:30 a.m. ET on Monday, February 3, 2014. If you have an open equity or option order for Toronto-Dominion Bank and wish to re-enter the order, please place your new order(s) after 8:30 a.m. ET on Monday, February 3, 2014.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Per se.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

We own a bunch, it isn't going anywhere, and we didn't bother to view the announcement in detail (after all, who reads the good news) - but it occurs to us that we will probably see a bump in taxable dividends as a result, whereas a stock split would be income neutral?


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> We own a bunch, it isn't going anywhere, and we didn't bother to view the announcement in detail (after all, who reads the good news) - but it occurs to us that we will probably see a bump in taxable dividends as a result, whereas a stock split would be income neutral?


1. It's not good or bad news.
2. The stock split via stock dividend won't bump the taxable income. It's an income neutral event.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

underemployedactor said:


> Per se.


the stock split won't increase the dividend dollar amounts per se


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> the stock split won't increase the dividend dollar amounts per se


His name's Percy?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

id est dividendii aequis erunt
Percy ipse dixit


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

GoldStone said:


> 1. It's not good or bad news.


It could be viewed as advantageous (good news) for an investor with a smaller position. After the split the investor may now be able to DRIP a complete share. Otherwise I agree, it's somewhat irrelevant - neither good nor bad.


----------



## richard (Jun 20, 2013)

Synergy said:


> It could be viewed as advantageous (good news) for an investor with a smaller position. After the split the investor may now be able to DRIP a complete share. Otherwise I agree, it's somewhat irrelevant - neither good nor bad.


I only buy (bought) TD for NG, so it's bad news  Time to find something bigger. Maybe RY in honor of my new accounts.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

richard said:


> I only buy (bought) TD for NG, so it's bad news  Time to find something bigger. Maybe RY in honor of my new accounts.


nae nae laddie. Ye be at the rroyal bank, tis a flat commish, $9.95 each side for any number of shares.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> id est dividendii aequis erunt
> Percy ipse dixit


A vocal fellow that Percy. :chuncky:


----------



## richard (Jun 20, 2013)

humble_pie said:


> nae nae laddie. Ye be at the rroyal bank, tis a flat commish, $9.95 each side for any number of shares.


Bid/ask spreads still count - less shares is better.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> the stock split won't increase the dividend dollar amounts per se


Errare humanum est...


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

underemployedactor said:


> Errare humanum est...


vero nihil verius.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Goo goo ga joob!


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for comments on the tax-neutral nature of the share dividend. 
Still consider a 'stock split' to be good news though as it generally means share value has risen to new heights. 
In this case, and with our GOOG, it means they've doubled - the shares are back near the price we originally paid - but we own twice as many (well more when DRIP's are incl)


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

re Googlia: omnia gallia in tres partes divisa est


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> re Googlia: omnia gallia in tres partes divisa est


I can't count that high. :stupid: (Then again, I'm not Gallic.)


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Percy. Funny.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Hubbys portfolio is now in the red due to something up with TD. His TD was up over 80% but now it's under 23%. What a dive, in one day. Any idea why this happened with TD?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Stock split effective today. And down markets


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm sure it's a result of just not receiving the 1x yet, but stilll, my blood pressure rose I'm sure when I saw the loss of 20K in one day.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Usually any change in stock takes a day or two for the brokerage to figure out, with you seeing wonky values in the mean time.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> re Googlia: omnia gallia in tres partes divisa est


Et tu, Brute?


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

underemployedactor said:


> Et tu, Brute?


Oui!


----------

